# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Emrat shqiptarë në modë, Arbër dhe Dea, më të preferuarit

## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Dua emër shqiptar për fëmijën tim. Madje, të jetë emër që tregon prejardhjen tonë të lashtë. Kjo tendencë po vihet re gjithnjë e më shumë në vendin tonë dhe po përfshin jo vetëm prindërit e thjeshtë, por edhe personat e njohur televizivë. Këtë e pohojnë vetë prindërit, por edhe të dhënat e njësive bashkiake dhe mjekët e materniteteve.

Kryetarja e njësisë bashkiake numër 5, Jeta Setaj, pohon se gjatë këtij viti emrat Arbër dhe Dea janë më të preferuarit, pasi këto emra janë regjistruar më shumë. Megjithatë, vihet re se edhe aktorët dhe këngëtarët po i preferojnë emrat shqiptarë. Jonida Maliqi pohon se ia ka vendosur emrin djalit Dani dhe se ky emër është emër i vjetër shqiptar. Në fakt, emrin ia ka vendosur babai i bashkëshortit tim, djalit. Edhe ne ishim shumë dakord, sepse na pëlqeu dhe donim një emër shqiptar. Menduam se ky emër shkon edhe me mbiemrin Prizreni, pohon Jonida Maliqi. Në lidhje me këtë emër, profesor Shezai Rrokaj, dekan i Fakultetit të Histori-Filologjisë, pohon se ky emër është shqiptar, pasi mund të jetë shkurtim i emrit Dardan, i cili është emër i vjetër shqiptar.

Ndërsa aktorja Eni Jani ka vendosur që vajza e saj të quhet Stina, një emër shumë origjinal dhe shqiptar. E synonim një emër shqiptar, por që të ishte edhe origjinal. Stina është emër i tillë. Është emër i veçantë dhe mesa di unë nuk është se mund të ketë shumë emra të tillë në vendin tonë. Kam dëgjuar se pas vendosjes së emrit të vajzës tonë, edhe një çift tjetër ka vendosur emrin Stina. Nuk e di nëse është ndikuar nga emri i vajzës, por gjithsesi na erdhi mirë që ia ka vendosur emrin Stina, pohon Eni Jani.

Ndërkohë, ne bëmë edhe një vëzhgim në maternitet dhe vumë re se shumë prindër ia kanë vendosur  foshnjave emrat shqiptarë. Belinda është nënë e dy fëmijëve; Deas dhe Tedit. Thotë se emrin e vajzës e ka zgjedhur emër shqiptarë dhe për të është emri më i bukur. Ndërsa djalit ia ka vënë emrin Ted, nisur nga domethënia që ka ky emër, që në greqisht do të thotë: dhuratë e Zotit.

Ndërkohë, kryetarja e njësisë 5, Jeta Setaj, pohon se vite më parë kishte tendenca për emra kryesisht të huaj, por edhe emra telenovelash. Ndërsa tani në qendër të vëmendjes janë rikthyer emrat shqiptarë, të cilët ishin lënë në harresë. Ndërsa bashkimet e emrave të prindërve ndodhin më rrallë. Shkurtimet e emrave të prindërve janë një tjetër risi e këtij viti.

Ndërkohë historianët pohojnë se emrat shqiptarë janë sidomos ata që lidhen me figura të shquara të historisë së kombit, duke filluar me Lekën, pastaj me Pirron, Gjergjin, Kastriotin, Donikën, Gjinin, Vojsavën, Gjonin, Aranitin, Mamicën etj. Sipas tyre, janë përdorur emra shqiptarë që lidhen edhe me gjeografinë e vendit si emra si Korab, Shkëlzen, Drin, Sazan, Rozafë, Tomor etj.

Këta emra ishin të preferuarit e shqiptarëve, ndërsa tani vetëm disa kanë arritur ti rezistojnë kohës dhe të jenë sërish të pëlqyer. I tillë është emri Arbër. Pas tyre emrat ilirë, të cilët vijnë nga lashtësia ose nga tekstet klasike si: Bardhyl, Agron, Genci dhe Tefta sot hasen rrallë.



Frederik Ndoci: Emra 100% shqiptarë

Këngëtari Frederik Ndoci shumë shpejt po pret fëmijën e dytë me gruan e tretë. Ai thekson se ende nuk e di se nëse do të jetë vajzë apo djalë, por për ne zbulon se do ti vendosë emër 100% shqiptar. I duam emrat tanë dhe kur them të jenë shqiptarë, nuk do të doja të ishte huazim. Në fakt, edhe emri i vajzës sonë, Marilu është bashkim i emrit Maria,  siç ka emrin nëna ime dhe është emër biblik, që është përdorur gjerë nga katolikët shqiptarë,  dhe Luiza, i cili edhe ky është emër biblik, pohon Frederik Ndoci.

Dr. Mirela Rista: Emrat e fëmijëve vendosen para se të lindin

Mirela Rista, gjinekologe pranë maternitetit të ri Koço Gliozheni në kryeqytet, tregon për Shekulli-n, se gjatë punës së saj në këtë maternitet ka vënë re se prindërit janë të prirur të vendosin emra shqiptarë fëmijëve të tyre. Gjithashtu, thekson se edhe emrat me domethënie janë përzgjedhje e prindërve. Tek emri ata gjejnë kuptimin për të ardhmen e fëmijës. Sipas saj, prindërit janë të përgatitur, ata e dinë edhe seksin e fëmijës dhe e zgjedhin gjatë muajve të shtatzënisë përpara se nëna e ardhshme të shtrohet në spital për të lindur. Edhe fëmija,. që në momentin që lind, fillon të thirret në emër dhe kjo e bën të fitojë personalitet,  thotë ajo, duke shtuar se nuk përjashtohen edhe rastet që prindërit zgjedhin për fëmijën e tyre një emër, që duan ta trashëgojnë brez pas brezi. Vihen re edhe emra të pavdekshëm, të cilët janë kryesisht simbole fetare, me anën e të cilëve prindërit shprehin dëshirën që fëmijët e tyre të jenë të pavdekshëm,  pohon gjinekologia Mirela Rista. Sipas doktoreshës dominojnë emrat shqiptarë: Prindërit janë intelektualë dhe e dinë se çfarë duan. Prandaj i janë rikthyer emrave shqiptarë. Nuk mund të them se cili është emri më i bukur që kam dëgjuar, pasi të gjithë janë të bukur, por mund të them me bindje se emrat shqiptarë janë të preferuar nga shqiptarët,  shprehet ajo. Sipas saj, çdo emër tregon diçka; origjinën, ndonjë familjarë të dashur apo dëshirën e prindërve për të ardhmen e fëmijës.

Emrat e ndaluar me ligj

Në vitin 2008 doli një listë emrash të ndaluar, emra të cilët nuk regjistroheshin në gjendjen civile. Këto emra janë cilësuar se shprehin cilësi negative dhe shprehen rëndom në jetën e përditshme. Kjo i bën ata të papërshtatshëm për përdorimin e zakonshëm. Në këtë listë bëjnë pjesë këta emra: Ankim, Arançata, Avash, Bretk, Berr, Burgim, Ballokume, Car, Cub, Curranë, Currelë, Careva, Carina, Çbane, Dert, Derman, Dovlet, Durak, Ekran, Eros, Ferman, Federatë, Fodulle, Gazep, Gallata, Garip, Gabime, Groshe, Gjezap, Hyzmet, Hiçe, Hafije, Helme, Ironi, Jermësinë, Keqan, Keqe, Kralicë, Lëvere, Meze, Mëshirë, Mjafte, Mjaftime, Mjaftoni, Mbarime, Mbete, Mbylle, Marrëzi, Ndalime, Pikëllime, Pafate, Pseerdhe, Rikë, Rakita, Spece, Sose, Stenatë, Sulltane, Sherre, Shkurte, Shkurtime, Vajtime, Xhenaze, Zehere.

----------


## Marya

> Dua emër shqiptar për fëmijën tim. Madje, të jetë emër që tregon prejardhjen tonë të lashtë.
> Emrat e ndaluar me ligj
> 
> Në vitin 2008 doli një listë emrash të ndaluar, emra të cilët nuk regjistroheshin në gjendjen civile. Këto emra janë cilësuar se shprehin cilësi negative dhe shprehen rëndom në jetën e përditshme. Kjo i bën ata të papërshtatshëm për përdorimin e zakonshëm. Në këtë listë bëjnë pjesë këta emra: Ankim, Arançata, Avash, Bretk, Berr, Burgim, Ballokume, Car, Cub, Curranë, Currelë, Careva, Carina, Çbane, Dert, Derman, Dovlet, Durak, Ekran, Eros, Ferman, Federatë, Fodulle, Gazep, Gallata, Garip, Gabime, Groshe, Gjezap, Hyzmet, Hiçe, Hafije, Helme, Ironi, Jermësinë, Keqan, Keqe, Kralicë, Lëvere, Meze, Mëshirë, Mjafte, Mjaftime, Mjaftoni, Mbarime, Mbete, Mbylle, Marrëzi, Ndalime, Pikëllime, Pafate, Pseerdhe, Rikë, Rakita, Spece, Sose, Stenatë, Sulltane, Sherre, Shkurte, Shkurtime, Vajtime, Xhenaze, Zehere.


 :shkelje syri:  :shkelje syri:  :shkelje syri: 
Mire do ishte qe kesaj liste ti shtoheshe edhe emri mahmut

----------


## drague

> Mire do ishte qe kesaj liste ti shtoheshe edhe emri mahmut


po me Shkurten cpaten?

----------


## OPARI

po ky emri DEA shqiptare eshte apo i huaj

----------


## Marya

> po me Shkurten cpaten?


Pse ste ben pershtypje ?
Ketij emri nuk  di si ti therrasesh shkurt apo gjate :shkelje syri: 
Edhe emri dashnor ti shtohet listes' :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AnaH_M

Buna-kete emer e ndegjova para nje jave,cfar emri eshte ky Buna?

----------


## PINK

Arber eshte emer i bukur. Po ky artikulli eshte nje pacavure. Kujt I intereson se c'mendon Riku apo Mirela, gjoja sikur cna thane. U erdhen trute njerzve sic duket. Me vonese por po u vine. Btw, sa vjec shkoi ky Riku, se qe kur kam qene e vogel ishte I martuar! Ca Ben kafsha akoma me martesa dhe femij xhaja?! lol

----------


## loneeagle

> Arber eshte emer i bukur. Po ky artikulli eshte nje pacavure. Kujt I intereson se c'mendon Riku apo Mirela, gjoja sikur cna thane. U erdhen trute njerzve sic duket. Me vonese por po u vine. Btw, sa vjec shkoi ky Riku, se qe kur kam qene e vogel ishte I martuar! Ca Ben kafsha akoma me martesa dhe femij xhaja?! lol


Edhe mua Arber me ka pelqyer shume biles djalit ashtu do ia vendosja emrin por i kemi ne familje 3 Arber lol. Nuk e di pse por tani me pelqejne shume Dreni edhe Drini a little late though  :i ngrysur: 


btw ka munderi edhe emrat Arab te ndalohen nuk dua te diskriminoj por jane shume emra te shemtuar.

----------


## white_snake

...shyqyr qe u paska ardh mendja \;p
Keto dy dekadat e fundit na mbytet David-at, James-at (ose Xhejms  :ngerdheshje:  ), etj etj.

Ps. edhe mua me pelqen jashte mase emri Aeber, se cka nje ployesim ne te, s'ta legojen bosh  :buzeqeshje: , djali i tezes quhet Arber, e dua dy-fish vetem prej emrit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## derjansi

> Edhe mua Arber me ka pelqyer shume biles djalit ashtu do ia vendosja emrin por i kemi ne familje 3 Arber lol. Nuk e di pse por tani me pelqejne shume Dreni edhe Drini a little late though 
> 
> 
> btw ka munderi edhe emrat Arab te ndalohen nuk dua te diskriminoj por jane shume emra te shemtuar.


e ti shkove prej ekstremit ne ekstrem lol

----------


## loneeagle

> e ti shkove prej ekstremit ne ekstrem lol


aahaha u be tani nuk kthehet me :P Por te pakten me jep credit emrin qe kam zgjedhur shqiptohet njelloj si shkruhet se ka edhe Jason, Michael lol

----------


## Izadora

> Buna-kete emer e ndegjova para nje jave,cfar emri eshte ky Buna?


*Anes lumenjeve (F. Noli)*
Seç e shempne derbederet
mercenaret dhe bejleret
se çe shtypen jabanxhinjte
se çe shtrydhen fajdexhinjt
se çe prene e se çe vran
çe shkretuan anemban
nene moj thunder e perdhunes
anes vjoses anes *bunes.*

----------


## anita340

> *Anes lumenjeve (F. Noli)*
> Seç e shempne derbederet
> mercenaret dhe bejleret
> se çe shtypen jabanxhinjte
> se çe shtrydhen fajdexhinjt
> se çe prene e se çe vran
> çe shkretuan anemban
> nene moj thunder e perdhunes
> anes vjoses anes *bunes.*



Iza sqaroje deri ne fund djalin.

Njoni eshte lume ne Shqiperi qe buron ne Liqenin e Shkodres dhe qe derdhet ne Adriatik. E kam pare daljen e tij nga liqeni (sdi ne u shpreha mire nga ana gjeografike se mos ka ndonje term te vecante per kete fenomen) dhe eshte pamje fantastike.......Me poshte bashkohet me lumin Drin dhe edhe ky vend eshte mrekulli ne vete. Ose me eshte dukur ashtu ngaqe e kam pare ne driten e henes e te dritave te qytetit. 
Shkodranet e forumit e dine me mire.

Ne lidhje me temen; me vjen mire qe sjam e vetmja qe mendoje se emrat shqip jane me te mire per shqiptaret.

----------


## Enii

Dea me pelqen , se dija qe ishte emer Shqiptar.

----------


## ane

> Buna-kete emer e ndegjova para nje jave,cfar emri eshte ky Buna?


Nga lumi Buna!

Lumi Buna ndodhet në segmentin fundor jugperëndimor të kufirit shqiptaro-malazez. Ky lum buron nga Liqeni i Shkodrës, fare pranë qytetit të Shkodrës, ndërmjet kodrës së Kalasë Rozafa dhe Malit të Taraboshit. Buna është i vetmi emisar i Liqenit të Shkodrës

----------


## Marya

Nje i njohur sapo lindi djale dhe epriste prej kohesh dhe nga gezimi ja vuri emrin Engjell.
I bukur eshte por jo i zakonshem, nuk mendojne se ky femije do rritet , mire mami dhe babi te therasin Engjell se ashtu je per ata , por shoqeria, o Engjell , zoti Engjelli.
Hajde mo , ta gezoje e ta kene me jete

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

*Emrat e shqiptarëve*

juhëtari Gjovalin Shkurtaj ka ngjallur një interes të madh nëpërmjet shpjegimeve të tij interesante se si kanë ndryshuar emrat e shqiptarëve ndër vite dhe arsyet që e kanë sjellë këtë ndryshim.
Për t’iu përgjigjur njëkohësisht pyetjeve nëse emrat shqiptarë janë të rrezikuar dhe se çfarë duhet të bëjmë në vazhdim, gjuhëtarja Linda Mëniku, pedagoge në Universitetin e Tiranës, bëri një ekspoze të gjerë, duke nisur nga emrat e gjyshërve tanë dhe prejardhja e tyre.
“Emrat apo vënia e tyre është një proces që lidhet me kulturën, traditën dhe identitetin personal të secilit prej nesh. Ai tregon lidhje kulturore, familjare, përkatësi në grup, etj. Domethënë, emri tregon përkatësi, por edhe një risi dhe qëllim për të qenë i veçantë. Emrat tanë janë tregues i kësaj marrëdhënie me veten, me kulturën e tyre moderne, por edhe ato që kemi qenë në kontakt, histori luftërash, fqinjësi dhe histori globalizimi”, parashtroi temën gjuhëtarja.
“Tek gjyshërit tanë është krejtësisht i qartë raporti i ndarjes fetare, me emra turq, arabë apo katolikët, me emra të krishtera në variante shqip si Gjin, Gjon, Mrik. Ortodoksët dallohen lehtë për shkak të njëtrajtësisë së tyre, si Antoneta, Dhimitër, Andon, etj”.
Pasi këtij grupi, zonja Mëniku identifikon ata persona të viteve të kohës përpara dhe pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, “kur ka një lloj përpjekje për t’u identifikuar si shqiptar apo dëshira të së ardhmes. E shprehur në emra, ka rritje emrash si Fatbardh, Lumturi, Liri, Shpëtim, çka lidhet me dëshirat e shqiptarëve për të ardhmen dhe për veten e tyre. Në këtë brez, janë dominues pikërisht emrat Shpëtim dhe Liri. Për sa i përket Kosovës, ka një karakteristikë tjetër, ndonëse identitet të njëjtë. Lidhur me historinë e saj, në brezin që sot janë 20-30 vjeç, mbizotërojnë emra si Liridon, Liridona”.
Në kohën e komunizmit, ka patur ndikime të qarta kulturore, por edhe tentativa për t’u rikthyer në emra thellësisht shqiptar. Pedagogia Mëniku shpjegon: “Fundi i viteve 1960-70, për shkak të rritjes së ndërgjegjësimit të raporteve shqiptaro-ilire, e ndikuar edhe nga studimet e gjuhëtarëve gjermanë, nisën të përdoreshin në masë emra si Anila, Entela, Bledi, Arben, Artan, Genci, Ilir, Genti, Teuta. Janë të gjithë emra që i referohen fiseve ilire”.
Megjithatë, kjo periudhë e identifikimit me emrat ilirë dallon për dy faza të saj. “Etapa e parë ishte ajo e preferimit të emrave të mbretërve ilirë, si Agron, Teuta, Bardhyl dhe më pas, në një etapë të dytë, në një përpjekje për të krijuar një lloj identiteti si Brikena, Bledar, Bledion, por edhe emra fisesh, si Ardian, Enkelejd, Dasaret, etj. Në këtë periudhë pati edhe një ndikim nga miqësia me Bashkimin Sovjetik, duke u vendosur shumë emra si Sonja, Vladimir, Liliana, etj. Ndërsa marrëdhënia e viteve 60-70 me Kinën, nuk solli shumë ndikim në fushën e emrave, çka tregon se marrëdhënia ishte mbase sipërfaqësore dhe se kulturat ishin shumë të ndryshme për t’u përshtatur në pak kohë”.
Dekada e fundit e komunizmit dhe tranzicioni ka shënuar një tjetër etapë në historinë e vendosjes së emrave të shqiptarëve. “Fundi i viteve 1980 solli një ndryshim të situatës. Në komunizëm ishte e ndaluar vënia e emrave fetarë dhe të huaj, kështu që liberalizimi i pjesshëm i jetës solli krijimin e një brezi Liviash, ndikuar nga personazhi Livia Konte e Oktapodit, apo emra të tjerë serialesh, si Megi. Rikthimi i fesë në jetën e shqiptarëve u shoqërua me rikthimin e këtyre emrave fetarë, si Kristi, Sara, Françeska, etj, por tendenca e fundit është rikthimi përsëri tek emra shqiptarë, kryesisht ilirë, të shkurtër dhe të paeksploruar, si Bojken apo Daor. Gjithashtu, vërehet një dëshirë për të vendosur emra të tjerë shqiptarë, si Art, Drin, Bora, Arbi, Dea, etj”.
Sipas gjuhëtares, e cila nuk sheh një rrezik evident për zhdukjen e emrave shqiptarë dhe që pranon si një tendencë të pashmangshme të globalizimit dhe lëvizjes së lirë bashkekzistencën e emrave të huaja, një rol të mirë në ruajtjen e identitetit është edhe një vendim i gjendjes civile në vitin 2008, që shmang emrat e çuditshëm dhe qesharakë. “Janë pikërisht emra si Pikëllime, Ballokume, Çbane, Sose, Pseerdhe, Mbarime, Van Dam, Çak Norris, Zidan, Ingis apo Bon Xhovi, ata që nuk lejohen më”

----------


## safinator

Ka ne liste komplete?

----------

